# Fish similar to red devil



## Squege56 (Apr 19, 2011)

Are there any fish that look similar or the same as a red devil but smaller like enough to fit in a 55 gallon


----------



## Squege56 (Apr 19, 2011)

or can a red devil fit in a 55 gallon


----------



## fishghost (Jul 27, 2003)

When you say the same, are you referring to temperment as well?


----------



## Squege56 (Apr 19, 2011)

no more looks but temperment would be nice too


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

Some say 75G min for a RD, I say 90G.
Virtually the same footprint except taller.
I always say... More volume, happier fish.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Probably about the closest thing to the look of a RD/midas in a smaller package would be a mature male convict.

Male 'pink' convict. Sometimes refferred to as a 'mini-midas':


















Male striped or regular convict. Sometimes refferred to as a 'mini-barred midas':

















Can be an aggressive fish ..... though typically, considerably less aggressive and nasty as an RD/midas often is. A lot more practical for smaller tanks and generally a lot easier to house with tankmates. Just as interesting fish, if not more so.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

How about some amphilophus robertsoni they get about 10''. Look them up on the fish profiles section if ur not familiar with them. They are not the same color though


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

cichlid_kid96 said:


> How about some amphilophus robertsoni they get about 10''. Look them up on the fish profiles section if ur not familiar with them. They are not the same color though


a 10" fish in a (most probably 3') 55gal tank? sorry man but i dont think so


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Last I checked a standard 55 gallon was 4 feet long I know mine is and its a foot wide I have a breeding pair of full grown jack dempseys in mine and the male is pushing ten inches and the female is 8-9 inches long and they act very happy in their tank that's two 10" fish living happy in a 55. Usually fish don't grow to their maximum size. Average size of the robertsoni is probably like 8-9 inches. If I could get a hold of some robertsoni I would definitely put one in my new 55 I got (also 4 feet long).


----------



## Rigo (Aug 7, 2009)

Amphilophus Xiloanaesis is a almost identical fish from the same family that I think maxes out at about 9 to 10 inches I believe. U can try lookin up A. Saggitae also. Don't have any personal experience with either myself but I'm sure u can find info from somewhere or someone online.


----------

